# restricted york d3cg102n16525e no txv



## dwilson20022001 (May 18, 2011)

i have a unit restricted orrafice is there a screen does orrafice really clog up ??? anybody did this repair 10 ton unit 5 tons a refrig. circuit 1 circuit clogged other than a clogged drier anybody done this repair on older york unit??????


----------



## artco (Oct 3, 2010)

i have worked on yorks and they do have a fine mesh screen in front of the orrifice and they can plug up.


----------

